# Groetjes



## Chimel

Goede dag !

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum. Iets dat ik graag van Nederlandstaligen zou weten: mag ik "Groetjes" op het einde van een informeel e-mail met iedereen (klanten, oudere mensen...) gebruiken? Of is dat eerder "jeugdtaal" en moet ik daarmee voorzichtig omspringen?

Dank bij voorbaat (en "groetjes"!).


----------



## PabloElFlamenco

Dag Chimel.
Groetjes vind ik fijn. 
Het antwoord is een gereserveerd "ja".
"groetjes" is wel een beetje informeel, ik zou het enkel voor vrienden gebruiken.

Voor oudere mensen, en zeker voor klanten, verkies ik persoonlijk toch
Met vriendelijke groet,
Met vriendelijke groeten,

Inmiddels,

Beste groeten uit Arroyo de las Estrellas
Paul


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Paul !

Dus met andere woorden: in principe met mensen tegen wie ik "je" zeg en niet "u"? Bv met een vertrouwde klant die ik met zijn voornaam noem?

NB: ik wil ook graag omgekeerd helpen, voor vragen vanuit het Nederlands naar het Frans. Is het in deze categorie "Dutch" or is er een aparte categorie daarvoor?


----------



## Joannes

Chimel said:


> Dus met andere woorden: in principe met mensen tegen wie ik "je" zeg en niet "u"? Bv met een vertrouwde klant die ik met zijn voornaam noem?


Ja, dat is een goede veralgemening, denk ik.



Chimel said:


> NB: ik wil ook graag omgekeerd helpen, voor vragen vanuit het Nederlands naar het Frans. Is het (beter *dat*) in deze categorie "Dutch" of is er een aparte categorie daarvoor?


Da's hier.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt hiervoor.

Het viel mij op dat ik soms "Groetjes" gebruikte en de andere persoon antwoordde met "Vriendelijke groet" of zo, vandaar mijn vraag.


----------



## (pep)

Persoonlijk gebruik ik "groetjes" nooit. Het is naar mijn aanvoelen meer iets voor meisjes en vrouwen. 

Tegenover een klant zou ik het gebruik afraden. Als klant heb ik ook niet graag dat men het tegenover mij gebruikt. 

"Vriendelijke groeten" vind ik persoonlijk een goede afsluiter voor niet-hogergeplaatste onbekenden of half-bekenden. Iets minder formeel dan "Met vriendelijke groet(en)" of "Vriendelijk groet".


----------



## sanne78

(pep) said:


> Persoonlijk gebruik ik "groetjes" nooit. Het is naar mijn aanvoelen meer iets voor meisjes en vrouwen.
> 
> Tegenover een klant zou ik het gebruik afraden. Als klant heb ik ook niet graag dat men het tegenover mij gebruikt.
> 
> "Vriendelijke groeten" vind ik persoonlijk een goede afsluiter voor niet-hogergeplaatste onbekenden of half-bekenden. Iets minder formeel dan "Met vriendelijke groet(en)" of "Vriendelijk groet".


 
Ik ben het met je eens dat "groetjes" heel informeel is, maar ik heb er nooit bij stil gestaan dat het vooral door vrouwen wordt gebruikt. (Is dat trouwens wel zo?  )

Wat schrijft een man als groet aan het eind van een brief/email aan een goede vriend(in) of familie???


----------



## Suehil

Mannen schrijven toch altijd 'hoogachtend' ? 

Nee, ik moet zeggen dat ik nooit verschil heb opgemerkt tussen mannen en vrouwen in persoonlijke brieven.  Met de mogelijke uitzondering van mensen die heel veel zakenbrieven schrijven - die kunnen wat formeler overkomen in een brief.


----------



## (pep)

Laat ons zeggen dat ik er ondertussen geen probleem mee heb dat vrouwen het tegenover mij gebruiken maar als een man het doet, denk ik toch nog steeds zuchtend "verman jezelf, we zijn beiden volwassen, dus doe normaal".  Oh, dit klinkt allemaal zo fout...   Maar het gaat dus om een persoonlijk aanvoelen en geen poging tot veralgemening of vaststelling van een realiteit.  

En ik probeer bij het afsluiten van een brief of mail aan vrienden of familie de groeten te vermijden en op originele manier aansluiting te vinden bij de de inhoud.  Enkel tegenover min-tienjarige familieleden zou ik "groetjes" overwegen.  Om het dan uiteindelijk toch niet te gebruiken...


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Mijn 2, zeer persoonlijke (euro)centjes.

Ik vind 'groetjes' een goede unisex afsluiter voor informele tot zeer informele brieven, berichten etc.
Ik gebruik het zelf (ook in WR) en ik heb niet het gevoel dat dit enige invloed zou hebben op de Y-chromosonen van wie dan ook. Ik vind het dan ook niet mijn probleem als sommige mensen dit anders zouden opvatten. Maar ik ben dan ook een slechte communicator die weinig tot geen rekening houdt met mogelijke perceptieproblemen bij zijn lezers. Tenminste in informele contexten zoals WRF, emails naar vrienden of vriendinnen, familie etc.
Verwijzend naar dit bericht in een andere discussie (over verkleinwoorden), zou ik het ook niet erg vinden moest men dit als 'gay' ervaren (wat ik niet echt als een belediging zou opvatten, maar dat is een volledig andere discussie).

Wat informele brieven (en dus 'groetjes') aan klanten betreft: ik vind dat een beetje een contradictie, maar het hangt waarschijnlijk sterk af van de bedrijfspolitiek. 
Als ik zelf een brief zou krijgen van een bedrijf, laat ons zeggen een bank, en als ik al zou merken dat 'groetjes' de afsluiter is, dan zou ik toch het een en het ander fronsen. Maar ik zou er geen aanstoot aan nemen.
Moest het een brief of uitnodiging zijn van een culturele organisatie, dan zou ik het niet ongepast vinden.

Anderzijds heb ik al wel mogen ervaren dat sommige mensen aanstoot nemen aan een informele aanspreking. Misschien een indicatie dat je beter het zekere voor het onzekere neemt en gaat voor de formelere varianten die reeds geopperd zijn.

Groetjes (zoals altijd)

Frank


----------

